# لأهالي الشرقية وقريبا بالرياض سوبرماركت الكتروني



## اسير جرحي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ندعوكم لزيارة موقع السوبر ماركت الالكتروني 
حاجاتكم عند بابكم 
حاجاتكم عند بابكم
خدماتنا الان بالمنطقة الشرقية وقريباً في الرياض 
سارعوا بزيارة موقعنا والاشتراك معنا واذا كانت منطقتكم غير موجودة يرجى ارسال ايميل كي يتم دراسة طلب الاضافة في اقرب وقت 
كل ما عليكم هو الاشتراك و تفعيل العضوية وطلب المنتجات تصلكم حاجاتكم عند بابكم بالوقت الذي ترغبون 
للمزيد من المعلومات يشرفنا استقبالكم على الدعم المباشر بالموقع 
او ايميل 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لأهالي الشرقية وقريبا بالرياض سوبرماركت الكتروني*

حركه والله اتخيل سوبر ماركت الكترووني
ضغطه زر الغرض عند الباب
بالتووفيق يارب


----------

